# emerge sync - portage broken???

## ruth

hi,

gerade habe ich einen emerge sync auf 5 (fünf) maschinen gleichzeitig angestossen:

```

h5867 root # emerge sync

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 14, in ?

    import portage

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6128, in ?

    settings.regenerate() # XXX: Regenerate use after we get a vartree -- GLOBAL

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 1392, in regenerate

    self.configdict["auto"]["USE"]=autouse(db[root]["vartree"],use_cache=use_cache)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 1121, in autouse

    myresult=dep_check(mydep,myvartree.dbapi,None,use="no",use_cache=use_cache)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3309, in dep_check

    mylist=flatten(dep_listcleanup(dep_zapdeps(mysplit,mysplit2)))

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3052, in dep_zapdeps

    myresult=dep_zapdeps(unreduced[x],reduced[x])

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3038, in dep_zapdeps

    elif myportapi.match(x):

AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'match'

```

reproduzierbar auf 3 rootservern, und 2 privatmaschinen

es gibt im internationalen teil des forums schon 2 threads dazu...

besser nicht syncen zur zeit...  :Wink: 

oder liegts an mir????  denke nicht...  :Crying or Very sad: 

so long

rootshell

EDIT:

habe gerade gesehen, dass zielscheibe 2 threads weiter unten das gleiche problem hat.

dieser thread ist also ein DUP....

naja, bin gerade durch den wind...   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## unix

hm kann imo emerge sync net testen bin bei der arbeit

aber emerge-webrsync geht

----------

## himpierre

Hallo.

Ist mir auch passiert. Schnüff.

Thomas

----------

## ruth

emerge-webrsync geht aber nicht mehr, nachdem emerge sync in den fehler

gelaufen ist....

5 maschinen kaputt... *schluchz*

rootshell

----------

## stream

```
Line 3029 in /usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py.

From

if portdbapi:

To

if myportapi:
```

und es funktioniert wieder   :Wink: 

----------

## ruth

hi,

yupp, hab ich auch gerade gefunden...  :Wink: 

puh, glück gehabt...

*stein_vom_herzen_fall*

so long

rootshell

----------

## noganex

Weiss jemand bescheid wann das vermutlich wieder laufen wird?

----------

## unix

 *noganex wrote:*   

> Weiss jemand bescheid wann das vermutlich wieder laufen wird?

 

es läuft wieder

----------

## ruth

hi,

da die datei portage.py teil von sys-apps/portage-2.0.50-r3 (u.a.) ist,

denke ich dementsrechend, wenn es eine portage 2.0.50-r4 gibt.

ob die oben beschriebene lösung nur ein workaround für ein grösseres problem

darstellt, oder ob damit der bug behoben ist, kann ich nicht sagen.

über die interna von portage weiss ich nicht bescheid...

so long

rootshell

----------

## øxygen

Also ich habe gerade ein emerge sync gemacht und hatte das Problem nicht.

(~) $ emerge info

Portage 2.0.50-r3 (default-x86-2004.0, gcc-3.3.3, glibc-2.3.3_pre20040207-r0, 2.6.4-gentoo-r1)

----------

## ruth

hi,

ich habe jetzt noch meinen laptop gesynced:

ohne probleme... ????????

ein

```

nano -w +3029 /usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py

```

gibt mir auf dieser maschine aber

```

                        #use not masked pkg

                        if portdbapi:

                                for x in candidate:

```

schnall ich leider nicht mehr, das ganze...

die anderen 5 laufen ohne portdbapi -->> myportapi voll in die sche***

was ist hier los???   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

so long

rootshell

----------

## neumax

voll in die sche*** ist wohl im betracht der resultierenden gesamtsituation noch einen tick untertrieben  :Wink: 

weder workaround noch normales syncen bringen hier was!

ahhhh ich krach gleich zusammen....

beim syncen hängen die kisten beim schreiben des portage cache und normales emergen geht natürlich auch nicht. (quasi-logische-konsequenz) 

bei solchen problemen fällt mir wieder mal murphy ein:

wenn etwas schief gehen kann, wird es schief gehen!

der tag ist zumindest ruiniert und dabei hat er so gut angefangen  :Sad: 

UPDATE:

Der Tag nimmt doch noch sein "gewohntes" gutes Ende.

in der /etc/make.profile/virtuals überall x11-xorg einträge entfernen und Line 3029 in /usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py wieder in if portdbapi: ändern.... dann klappts auch wieder mit dem emergen...

(dem internationalen forum sei dank)Last edited by neumax on Wed Apr 07, 2004 4:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ian!

 :Arrow:  https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=47063

----------

